# Douglas Spad....goofy name, but looks tasty!



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone see these or own one yet? For $150, I may have to snag a couple! Thoughts?

BLACK
GREEN
PURPLE
RED
NATURAL

....and take the poll!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like a decent guitar. Who knows?


----------



## MetalJordan (Jul 15, 2008)

ive seen it before but i dont know of anyone who owns it
i wouldnt spend money on it though i dont play anything but 7 strings


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm using my 7 & 8-strings for my main guitars, but they are in Eb & D standard tunings. I thought it'd be nice to have a couple of 6-stringers drop C# & Drop C tunings as well. Sure, I could cover the Drop tunings with my 7s & 8s, but still.....could be fun.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I'm using my 7 & 8-strings for my main guitars, but they are in Eb & D standard tunings. I thought it'd be nice to have a couple of 6-stringers drop C# & Drop C tunings as well. Sure, I could cover the Drop tunings with my 7s & 8s, but still.....could be fun.



shannon, trust me, they are 150$ for a reason. not good by any means, not to sound like a dick but all the douglas guitars i have played play like utter crap, except the 7 stringer they made awhile back. there fret jobs are horible and i would be suprised if they actually stayed in tune


----------



## Obscura (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a Douglas Hawker which is very nice, and there is lots of good feedback on Harmony Central Electric Guitar Forum.

I'd love a Spad (in Natural) but it's 24.75" and that's just not cool.


----------



## COBHC (Jul 15, 2008)

i almost bought a natural one. then saw the scale size


----------



## Groff (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like it would be a nice project guitar, I'd strip it down, and carve that lower horn out some so you can get higher than the 21st fret...

But how they made a guitar like that for $150 is beyond me!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 15, 2008)

It looks pretty good on paper.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 15, 2008)

if I was in the US, and shipping was less, id think about it for a project

Would love to have one with their quilt tops tho, thats the best thing about Agiles. Natural wins out of these.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jul 15, 2008)

Go for it Shannon! then you can tell us if they're shit  I like the sound of the spec, photo looks cool too, but in reality?  But for that kind of money it's worth a risk...


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 15, 2008)

It was between black and natural for me. I voted natural anyway.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 15, 2008)

Green! 

Funny, it doesn't resemble a WW1 biplane!


----------



## Jason (Jul 15, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> shannon, trust me, they are 150$ for a reason. not good by any means, not to sound like a dick but all the douglas guitars i have played play like utter crap, except the 7 stringer they made awhile back. there fret jobs are horible and i would be suprised if they actually stayed in tune



I haven't had any problems with the few douglas basses I have owned


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 15, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> if I was in the US, and shipping was less, id think about it for a project



If you were the US? your dollar's stronger than ours now. You're getting it cheaper living in canada ;p


----------



## Mogwaii (Jul 15, 2008)

puuuuuuuuurple


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never really liked solid paint schemes on guitars. Go with the natural gloss.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> If you were the US? your dollar's stronger than ours now. You're getting it cheaper living in canada ;p



Negative. PayPal exchange rate: 1 CAD = 0.972178 USD

Its actually gone up a cent in the past week, last week it was 0.96 or less, when I bought some pickups from someone here.


And I was talking about shipping.


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2008)

stupid shipping.

i also voted natural. i'd hit it.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 15, 2008)

Kinda Blackmachine aesthetic, I'd hit it.

For 150$ you can't go wrong.

Edit: Pickup rings kill it


----------



## yellowv (Jul 15, 2008)

What the fuck is a Spad? Other than the name they look pretty cool. Green FTMFW!!! Nothing worng with $150 project guitars. They are great fun. I had a lot of fun messing with my OLP Petrucci.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 15, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Kinda Blackmachine aesthetic, I'd hit it.
> 
> For 150$ you can't go wrong.
> 
> Edit: Pickup rings kill it



I actually think 6 strings need pickup rings, or they just look odd. thats my opinion. Altho, nicer pickup rings than those shiny black ones .


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2008)

For a $150, I'm not getting my hopes up. But still, I've been pleasently surprised with most of the stuff I've bought from Rondo. Plus I'm a tinkerer & their lower end guitars are nice enough as a basis for a project for modding.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually found a pawnshop back in my home town that somehow, was selling a huge amount of Rondo items. I dont think Kurt lets shops sell that much stuff as a store, so the owner must of just bought like 20 Rondo guitars to sell in this shop. Needless to say, I've gotten to try like 10 or so SX and Douglas guitars, and they were pretty decent for the price. Worth $150, for sure.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 15, 2008)

Shit, i'd rather spend the extra 100$ and get their 24 fret, floyd equipped LP copy.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 16, 2008)

yellowv said:


> What the fuck is a Spad? Other than the name they look pretty cool. Green FTMFW!!! Nothing worng with $150 project guitars. They are great fun. I had a lot of fun messing with my OLP Petrucci.



SPAD S.XIII - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## COBHC (Jul 16, 2008)

i figured they just typo'd SPAZ lol


----------



## playstopause (Jul 16, 2008)

Natural!!!

Wow, looks pretty good for a 150$ guitar!  Beater GAS!


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 16, 2008)

"NGD" Douglas Spad in black....it's not mine though 

Agile Guitar Forums - Powered by XMB


----------



## darren (Jul 16, 2008)

Amazing guitars for the money. But the name always makes me think of "SPED", the cruel name kids in my high school gave to the "Special Ed" kids. 

Maybe our next 7-string model should be called the "TARD".

Or maybe not.


----------



## darren (Jul 16, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> I actually think 6 strings need pickup rings, or they just look odd. thats my opinion. Altho, nicer pickup rings than those shiny black ones .



With all that binding, those guitars would look great with some white or cream pickup rings.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 17, 2008)

I liked the green and purple. But I voted purple cause it gets the better of me. I don't know why, but I love cheesy looking guitars!!


----------

